# s'abjurer



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

¿Todo bien pese al Covid-19?

Tengo un problema (o dos, o tres   ) con la frase que les voy a transcribir:

L’article du Jyllands-Posten et les dessins qui l’accompagnaient avaient créé une situation intolérable : ou bien les musulmans ne réagissaient pas et donc s’abjuraient comme croyants considérant que les traits de leur prophète relèvent de l’irreprésentable ; ou bien ils réagissaient et couraient le risque de passer pour des hystériques extrémistes.

Mi autor* está hablando de un artículo aparecido en un diario dinamarqués de derecha con caricaturas humorísticas que representaban a Mahoma, lo cual produjo un tole tole con los musulmanes de Dinamarca, que se manifestaron en contra. Según mi autor, el responsable de la sección era consciente de que los musulmanes se iban a encontrar en esa disyuntiva que él describe en las líneas antedichas.

Ahora bien, o yo no entiendo el sentido de la frase y especialmente del verbo "s'abjurer" (que por otra parte jamás vi conjugado como reflexivo), o precisamente los musulmanes abjurarían como creyentes si consideraran lo contrario, que los rasgos de su profeta SÍ pueden ser representados.

* Laurent de Sutter, _Indignation totale._


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Ahora bien, o yo no entiendo el sentido de la frase y especialmente del verbo "s'abjurer" (que por otra parte jamás vi conjugado como reflexivo),



Mira aquí : (el color es mío)


> 20. Le grain, l'innocent fils de la terre, la poudre du grain, pâle, inodore, insipide, à peine perceptible aux sens, sont encore trop matériels; ils n'approcheront de l'homme qu'en _s'_*abjurant* eux-mêmes, et en n'existant plus que comme esprit. J. Michelet (Besch. 1845). *Rem.* Besch. 1845 propose le sens « se dépouiller de sa manière d'être, se purifier »; _cf._ l'ex. 21 où _s'abjurer_ signifie « renoncer à soi, à sa dignité » : 21. _L'homme ne s'_*abjure *_jamais._


ABJURER : Définition de ABJURER


----------



## Paquita

> l'ex. 21 où _*s'abjurer*_* signifie « renoncer à soi, à sa dignité »* : 21. _L'homme ne s'_*abjure *_jamais._ On ne peut se _soumettre_ et _s'immoler_ ainsi comme domestique qu'à la condition d'être le maître en réalité un jour ou l'autre; ... G. Sand, _Histoire de ma vie,_ t. 2, 1855, p. 439.
> ABJURER : Définition de ABJURER


Si no reaccionan, renuncian a su convicción de creyentes según la cual no se puede representar a Mahoma.


----------



## totor

Paquita said:


> Si no reaccionan, renuncian a su convicción de creyentes según la cual no se puede representar a Mahoma.


Paquita, ¿tú dices que esa es tu versión de lo que dice el autor?


totor said:


> s’abjuraient comme croyants considérant que les traits de leur prophète relèvent de l’irreprésentable


¿No está diciendo precisamente lo contrario?


----------



## Paquita

comme croyants considérant

Le he dado varias vueltas a la frase y concluido que "considérant" significa aquí: "qui considèrent" y no "en considérant"
donc s’abjuraient comme "croyants considérant que les traits de leur prophète relèvent de l’irreprésentable" : lo que pongo entre comillas es  el complemento introducido por comme
Espera otra opinión por si acaso;
Pero para mí es la única forma de entenderlo según lo que sabemos de las creencias musulmanas. De lo contrario lo entenderíamos al revés y no tendría sentido, como bien lo señalas.

como creyentes que  consideran que las facciones de su profeta son del dominio de lo irrepresentable
o algo por el estilo


----------



## totor

Paquita said:


> o algo por el estilo


Precisamente esa es mi preocupación, Paquita, mucho más que s'abjurer.

Por otra parte


Paquita said:


> es la única forma de entenderlo según lo que sabemos de las creencias musulmanas


en eso tienes razón, pero no sería la primera vez que un autor se equivoca al expresar algo, ni tampoco la primera vez que yo perciba ese tipo de situaciones y las resuelva con el autor.

Sea como fuere, para mí lo importante es saber qué está diciendo, si dice lo que tú dices o lo que yo digo, y en ese caso lo tendré que hablar con el autor.

Y yo también concluyo lo mismo que tú, y así traduje esa frase, Paquita:

…como creyentes al considerar que los rasgos de su profeta entran en el terreno de lo irrepresentable.

Y eso no tiene sentido 


Paquita said:


> según lo que sabemos de las creencias musulmanas


----------



## Paquita

No tiene sentido porque traduces como *al considerar* que equivale a *en considérant,* y es un contrasentido a mi parecer;
No creo que haya error por parte del autor sino una formulación un poco enrevesada con la ambigüedad de este "considérant" que equivale aquí a una proposición relativa (que consideran) o a un adjetivo (unos creyentes persuadidos que...)


----------



## totor

Pero 'al considerar' y 'que consideran' es exactamente lo mismo, Paquita, y por eso dije en mi post anterior que yo concluía lo mismo que tú.

Reemplaza una por otra en la frase y verás que ahí lo importante es 'irrepresentable'.

Tienes razón en que la frase es muy enrevesada, diría yo, más que un poco.

Tanto que ya no puedo entender a primera vista lo que dice.

Tal vez sería bueno ver si alguien puede observarla con ojos más frescos, a ver qué lee…


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Otra posible interpretación que no cambia gran cosa: puede que falte una coma y haya que leer:

... donc s’abjuraient comme croyants*,* considérant que les traits de leur prophète relèvent de l’irreprésentable...

lo que nos daría: ... habida cuenta que los rasgos de su profeta...


----------



## totor

Es cierto, Athos, una coma changerait la donne.

Por lo menos la frase no sería confusa.

¿Tú también piensas que es enrevesada?

¿O será que yo les estoy metiendo esa confusión en la cabeza?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Más que enrevesada, farragosa. Y no somos los únicos en poner en tela de juicio el estilo de tu autor en este libro, pero esto es harina de otro costal.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

A ver, para mí "está claro". Se presenta una disyuntiva según la cual o bien: [a)] "...renunciaban a su condición de creyentes que consideran que los rasgos de su profeta entran en la esfera de lo irrepresentable; o bien [b)] reaccionaban y corrían el riesgo de pasar por extremistas histéricos".
"S'abjurer" se opone a "réagir". O no reaccionaban, y entonces renunciaban a su estatuto de creyentes -de acuerdo con el cual la divinidad es irrepresentable-, o sí lo hacían, y quedaban como "extremistas fanáticos".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Yo lo entiendo de forma algo distinta. 

No es que los musulmanes renunciasen a su condición de creyentes al no reaccionar ante la dichosa publicación sino que esto implicaba *renegar de si mismos como creyentes.*


----------



## totor

Queridos, me temo que, como a veces ocurre en este oficio, solo quedan dos opciones: a) interpretar, basándose en consideraciones ajenas al texto; b) confirmar (o no) esa interpretación con el autor.

En realidad, convengamos que lo más probable es


Paquita said:


> Si no reaccionan, renuncian a su convicción de creyentes según la cual no se puede representar a Mahoma


o alguna variante por el estilo.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Athos de Tracia said:


> Yo lo entiendo de forma algo distinta.
> 
> No es que los musulmanes renunciasen a su condición de creyentes al no reaccionar ante la dichosa publicación sino que esto implicaba *renegar de si mismos como creyentes.*



¡Pero es más o menos lo mismo...!


----------



## totor

Sí, porque además el problema viene después.


----------



## Paquita

La coma de Athos en la que también había pensado (pero no te la había propuesto porque no me satisfacía) me sugiere otra solución.
Estoy convencida de que se ha de entender la frase así:
ou bien les musulmans ne réagissaient pas et donc s’abjuraient comme croyants (croyants qui considèrent considérant que les traits de leur prophète relèvent de l’irreprésentable)  ou bien ils réagissaient et couraient le risque de passer pour des hystériques extrémistes.
Creo que añadir paréntesis y repetir creyentes puede ser una solución.
Pondría "considèrent" en presente de "verdad general"

Recuerda sin embargo que no soy traductora.


----------



## totor

Como muchas veces me pasa, en este caso particular le estoy dando demasiadas vueltas a algo que no lo amerita ni lo justifica.

Es evidente que lo que dice el autor, al margen de cómo lo diga y como yo lo traduzca, es que los musulmanes abjurarían de sus creencias si pensaran que a Mahoma se lo puede representar.

Me parece (pero sigo pendiente de lo que digan) que esto cierra la discusión.

Un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

totor said:


> Es evidente que lo que dice el autor, al margen de cómo lo diga y como yo lo traduzca, es que los musulmanes abjurarían de sus creencias si pensaran que a Mahoma se lo puede representar.



¡Así es, amigo! Luego coméntanos cómo lo tradujiste. Saludos.


----------



## totor

Por ahora, León, la traducción completa de la frase que di en mi primer post, sin perjuicio de que admita otros cambios, y sobre todo teniendo en cuenta los últimos aportes, es:

El artículo del _Jyllands-Posten_ y los dibujos que lo acompañaban habían creado una situación intolerable: o bien los musulmanes no reaccionaban, y por lo tanto abjuraban como creyentes a partir del momento en que aceptaban que los rasgos de su profeta fueran representados, o bien reaccionaban y corrían el riesgo de ser considerados como histéricos extremistas.

Es evidente que estoy interpretando esa parte…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En castellano suena muy fluido. Creo que, al menos, está bien presentado -y sin traicionarlo en absoluto- el planteo del autor. La solución que le diste al tema del hilo, en lo personal, me satisface. Esperemos algún otro comentario.


----------

